# I made my first cheese...



## mpete (Mar 20, 2008)

and butter today!!! I made Queso Blanco with my goat milk... I think it needs salt, when do I add it? It was really simple, and I'm glad I tried the simple one because now I feel like I can try the next.... I also made sweet butter, but I cheated and used store bought cream. I will get a nubian soon and will be able to use her cream, but my little alpine/oberhasly cross just doesn't have that much cream...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I drain first and then add my salt and spices if desired. kosher salt is the best but any will do


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!
:woohoo
Christy


----------



## magpie (May 1, 2008)

Making mozarella cheese is simply wonderful! Yes, we also use Kosher salt as it seems to flavor it a bit better than others.

Congratulations! What will you try next?


----------

